# Wathosen



## KönigNr.1 (14. November 2003)

Gruß an alle Mefoangler !

Ich möchte mir gerne eine neue Wathose kaufen. Habe jetzt nur eine von Behr mit angesetzten Stiefeln. Möchte mir eine Scierra Tundra (Neopren) mit sep. Watschuhen kaufen. Hat irgend-jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Scierra-Hosen oder kann er andere gute Wathosen empfehlen ? Die Scierra-Hose soll ca. 200
Euro kosten. Scheint aber sehr gut verabeitet zu sein. 
Bin für jeden Rat dankbar 

Ein Mefoangler aus Westfalen (Ja, auch hier gibt es Mefoangler):b :b :b


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2003)

Moin und erstmal willkommen an Board Koenig und viel Spass hier......
Die Tundra von Scierra ist eine recht gute Hose...meine Erfahrungen.... ich trage die zwar selber nicht, aber mein Freund mittlerweile die zweite Saison - allerdings mit Stiefel dran...er hatte nichts zu mäkeln bisher... Ich glaube Mario hat das Teil mit Füsslingen...da kommt sicher noch was von Ihm.... Kannst Du wohl nicht viel falschmachen


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2003)

Ich habe diese Hose seit etwas über zwei Jahren im Einsatz.
Sie ist jeden Euro wert.
Sauber verarbeitet, Nähte zusätzlich von Aussen verklebt.

An den Waden sitzt sie allerdings sehr stramm, was das Ausziehen etwas erschwert. 

Sie hält übringends so warm, das ich mir noch in dem selben Sommer eine atmungsaktive Wathose angeschafft habe


----------



## Truttafriend (14. November 2003)

Willkommen an Board König#h 

Vossi hat Recht. Mario trägt eine Tundra. Der muß mal Bericht abliefern#h


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2003)

Ach ja, HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN KönigNr.1 !!!


----------



## Truttafriend (14. November 2003)

upps beide 18:03 gepostet:q


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2003)

@Trutta: Überschnitten !


----------



## KönigNr.1 (14. November 2003)

Mein Gott,
die Antworten kommen ja schneller wie die Feuerwehr. Also, erstmal vielen Dank für fixen Antworten. Nochmal eine Frage an 
Mario. 1. Hast Du die Scierra mit angesetzen Stiefeln o. sep. Schuhe. 2. Du schreibst, das Du Dir eine atmungsaktive Hose gekauft hast. Mit dem Gedanken habe ich mich auch schon beschäftigt. Hast du mit Deiner atmungsakt. Hose auch schon in der kalten Jahreszeit geangelt ?  Ich überlege nämlich mir auch event. eine atmungsakt. Hose zuzulegen. Anstelle der Neo-Hose.
Darunter in der kalten Jahreszeit, dann 2-3 Schichten lange Unterhosen sowie Polartec- Jogginghose ect. Kein Billig-Zeug, sondern richtig gute Sachen. 
Oder bist Du der Meinung, bei richtig kaltem Wasser hält man es nicht lange aus oder die Gefahr der Unterkühlung ist zu groß ?
Diese Frage geht an alle

Danke im Voraus

Ein Mefoangler aus Westfalen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2003)

> bei richtig kaltem Wasser hält man es nicht lange aus


 .....brrrrrr...... ich weiss nicht....also im Winter würde ich ungern auf Neopren verzichten... was sagen denn die Spezies dazu... erzähl ma Tim, Mario ,.....


----------



## havkat (14. November 2003)

Moin an welcome König!

Im Winter und im zeitigen Frühjahr gibt´s nix außer Neopren.

Die Atmungsaktiven bilden schnell eine Kältebrücke, da hilft auch Fleecekleidung nix, da das wärmende/isolierende Luftpolster vom Wasserdruck nach oben/draußen gedrückt wird.

Neopren bringt sein eigenes Luftpolster mit und isoliert daher weitaus länger.


----------



## Loecki (14. November 2003)

Hallo König Nr.1!
Atmungsaktive wathosen in aller ehren, aber im winter #d #d #d
habs auch schonmal probiert mit zich jogginghosen drunter und thermo-unterwäsche. da kommst du um neopren einfach nicht rum!
meine erfahrung #t


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2003)

Die Scierra hat seperate Schuhe!

Die Atmungsaktive habe ich den letzten Winter durchgehend getragen !!!
Du musst dann aber wirklich mehrere Schichten darunter tragen.
Und ALLE Schichten müssen auch atmungsaktiv sein! Selbst die Unterhose!
Sonst würde der Schweiss sich in dem Stoff sammeln und du würdest dir die Kronjuwelen abfrieren

Da ich aber die Neoprenhose habe werde ich sie auch tragen.
Wenn ich sie aber nicht schon vor der atmungsaktiven gehabt hätte, hätte ich sie mir warscheinlich nicht gekauft!


----------



## KönigNr.1 (14. November 2003)

Tja, 2:1 für die Neopren-Hose. Jetzt hab ich schon eine Neo-Hose, was mich halt stört ist das man wirklich nicht vernünftig mit den angesetzten Stiefeln laufen kann. Zumindest nicht wenn man über kiesigen Strand laufen muß. Daher der Gedanke einer neuen Hose mit extra Schuhen. Nochmal eine Frage an Dich, Mario. Was verstehtst Du unter mehrere Lagen ? Wenn ich Sachen unterziehen würde, dann wirklich nur Helly Hansen Unterw. Polarfleece in verschiedener Stärke, also wirkl. nur gute Sachen. Kann man dann tatsächlich auch 3 Stunden im Winter im Wasser stehen ohne sich die Glöcken abzufrieren ? Bei der Neo ist oder wahr das ja nie ein Problem. Natürlich muß man sich auch darunter Funktionswäsche unterziehen. Übrigens, deine Meinung vertritt auch eine Angler auf der Fliegenfischer-Forum Seite im Internet. Hat sich auch nachdem seine Neo aufwahr eine atmungsakt. Hose geholt. Zudem gibt es von Scierra eine die aus 5 Lagen besteht und im unteren Bereich besonders stabil ist u. dadurch auch besser isoliert.  Schon einmal Danke

Ein Mefoangler aus Westfalen


----------



## Truttafriend (14. November 2003)

> die Antworten kommen ja schneller wie die Feuerwehr



Das ist hier ja auch das Anglerboard 

Ich hab für die ganz warme Saison eine einlagige Atmungsaktive.
Wenns rattig wird zieh ich eine 5lagige an und mit entsprechender Unterbekleidung sehr angenehem
Ende Februar bei -1 Grad Wassertepmperatur geht dann auch schon mal die Neopren mit.

Da ich als Mefofliegenfischer eher weniger IM Wasser (ist meine Erfahrung) als AM Wasser stehe komme ich damit aus. Meistens stehe ich kaum knöcheltief im Wasser.
Nur wenn ich weiter rein waten muss um nach hinten Platz zu gewinnnen trage ich freiwillig die Neopren.

Jeder friert halt anders 
Ich hab noch soviel jugendliches Feuer:q


----------



## KönigNr.1 (14. November 2003)

Hallo Truttafriend,
ich denke Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, jeder friert wohl anders. Du erwähnst auch eine fünflagige Hose, meinst Du viell. die Scierra Blackwater. Sie wird bei uns in der Nähe für 189 Euro angeboten. Soll ein Restposten sein. Woanders habe ich sie für über 300 Euro gesehen. Dann sollte ich wohl zuschlagen. Falls Du die Scierra besitzt, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du mir mitteilst ob Du zufrieden damit bist. Obwohl man für den Preis wohl nicht viel verkehrt machen kann. 
Grüsse an alle Mefoangler

Ein Mefoangler aus Westfalen (2. Dezemeberwoche in Schönhagen) 1 Woche angeln.


----------



## Truttafriend (14. November 2003)

meine 1lagige ist eine Bare
meine 5lagige ist eine Vision Endurance
meine Neopren ist eine eine Bare mit 6mm und 7mm Füßlingen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2003)

> Die Atmungsaktive habe ich den letzten Winter durchgehend getragen


 ...gut, dass Du die am 5.Januar noch nicht hattest :q :q :q  oder hab ich mich da jetzt vertan ;+<p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2003)

> Sie wird bei uns in der Nähe für 189 Euro angeboten


...nicht nur dort  :q ... Hier auch...:m


----------



## Haeck (14. November 2003)

@ mario

welche schichten trägst du genau während der kalten jahreszeit unter einer atmungsaktiven ? vorallem wieviel schichten trägst du an den füßen. ich habe das problem, das die kälte von den füßen ausgeht und ich nicht weiß,wie ich sie zusätzlich isolieren soll.
trägst du nur fleece oder eine mischung aus faserpelz & fleece ???

mfg 

haeck


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2003)

okay...da ich mich heute verliebt habe, kann ich Euch das natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten.....
Maddin hat mich zum Schluss mehr aus dem Laden gezerrt...oder wir uns gegenseitig :q ... das wird sie werden...die Scierra Supratex <p>


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2003)

@P.U.C.K.: War das diesen Winter? 

Ich trage unter der atmungsaktiven: atmungsaktive Unterhosse (gibt es wirklich!), lange Unterwäsche von Tschibo (auch aa.), dünne Fleece-Jogginghose und darüber einen dicken Fleeceanzug (auch von Tschibo). 
Oben rum über dem Fleeceanzug noch einen zweiten Fleecepullover und die Watjacke.

Das hat bis jetzt immer gereicht!
An den Füßen zwei Paar Skisocken.
Und nie die Watschuhe zu eng schnüren!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (14. November 2003)

P.U.C.K.: gibt es die auch mit seperaten Schuhen? (sicher, is ja Scierra)?

Würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2003)

> War das diesen Winter


 ... schau Dir mal das Bild an  5.Januar 
Und das mit den Schuhen...klar....hab ich auch schon überlegt...bessers laufen am Strand, fester Halt etc.... Tja... aber nochmal mindestens 50-70 Euro für was Vernünftiges..... sehe ich aus wie eine bekannte Ente aus Entenhausen ???


----------



## eddy (15. November 2003)

<IMG alt="Hand reichen" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggthumpup.gif" border=0>hey König<IMG alt="Hand reichen" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biggthumpup.gif" border=0>

Ich habe schon seit '99 meine Simms Wathose(4mm) und meine extra Watschuhe.<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/1.gif" border=0>Da ich in den anderen Hosen immer Probleme mit meinen Bändern bekommen habe(nachts umkniggen +dann 2Wo.nicht fischen können).<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/wallbash.gif" border=0>&nbsp;<IMG alt=Ärgerlich src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/frown.gif" border=0>

Bin mit den Teilen sehr zufrieden <IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/1.gif" border=0>Preise weiß ich z.Z. nicht aber schau doch mal bei Brinkhoff rein.<IMG alt=Winken src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/wave.gif" border=0>

Gruß eddy <IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/luxhello.gif" border=0>


----------



## KönigNr.1 (15. November 2003)

Hallo Eddy,
genau das Problem habe ich, man vertritt sich schnell und wenig Halt in den angesetzten Stiefeln ist auch. Allerdings ist Simms doch relativ teuer. 
Sag mal Mario, kannst Du Dich denn überhaupt noch bewegen mit den ganzen Sachen. Und ist die Hose überhaupt so weit geschnitten. Bei einer Neo reicht ja in der Regel eine Fleece Hose.


----------



## marioschreiber (15. November 2003)

Da würde locker noch mehr drunter passen!


----------



## Truttafriend (15. November 2003)

> Da würde locker noch mehr drunter passen!





Auch ich;+ :q


----------



## Ace (15. November 2003)

@Vossi Danke für den Hinweis
geiler Preis mit der Scierra aa.

ich würde an deiner Stelle die Supratex mit Schuhen nehmen...Am Ende ärgerst du dich über die ollen Stiefel.

@all
ich habe mich gerade mit dem Gedanken angefreundet die neue Fliegenrolle zurückzustellen und mir eine athmungsaktive Wathose zuzulegen.
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der MBQ von Scierra???

Ich suche ebenfalls eine Hose mit der ich Ganzjährig fischen kann.
Die Neo ist dann nur noch für´s Belly und für ganz extreme Januartage


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. November 2003)

> Am Ende ärgerst du dich über die ollen Stiefel


 ....ich mach das mit den Stiefeln nu schon so lange....wat soll's....Man kann nicht alles haben  
Und für das Gesparte, kommt dann noch was Anderes :q :q


----------



## marschel (17. November 2003)

Hi Leutz,

hier mal meine Hose für 99,- $

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...belas/en/content/Pod/01/13/42/p011342ii01.jpg
(Link kaputt.....)

+ Schuhe 30,- $, die man erstmal probieren muß.....

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ntent/Pod/01/13/51/p011351ii01.jpg&hasJS=true
(link kaputt....)

aber due buchse ist wirklich gut..


----------



## marschel (17. November 2003)

also nochmal,....

hier die hose..........


----------



## marschel (17. November 2003)

und hier nochmal die schuhe in lowcost ausführung, erstmal testen zum bb-fahren......


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. November 2003)

...sieht doch nicht schlecht aus Marschel....
aber wozu brauchst Du eigentlich Wathosen ?? Auf Deinem Avatar sieht das doch auch so ganz gut aus :q .....
Na jedenfalls werde ich mich an der Küste nicht zu nahe an Dich rantrauen....hab da von einem Denunzianten "Marschel in action" zugesteckt bekommen. Mitangler leben gefährlich :q :q <p>


----------



## Zwergpirat (17. November 2003)

Achtung, sinnloses Kurzposting!

:q :q  Grööööhl :q :q


----------



## marschel (18. November 2003)

das ist es ja, ich fress die viecher gleich, muß mir noch mehr fett zum winter anfressen,......das WASSER WIRD IMMER KÄLTER....

@dorschdiggler
ich bin der der den flügel ausfährt...huaaaahhhhaaahhhuuaahhh...

FAZIT: Jeder der mehr fängt, kriegt was mit dem FLÜGEL


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. November 2003)

> ich bin der der den flügel ausfährt


 .... hab ich doch geschrieben...und das ist der Grund, wenn Andere es sehen, dass Du immer allein an der Küste stehen wirst...:q :q :q 
(hast Du das gut   )


----------



## Ace (18. November 2003)

Kann wirklich niemand etwas zur Scierra MBQ sagen?!
Manno will doch nicht der erste Tester sein:q


----------



## marschel (18. November 2003)

@dorschdiggler.

na denn mal auf die flossen.......

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?s=&postid=259076


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. November 2003)

> Kann wirklich niemand etwas zur Scierra MBQ sagen


 ...Doch....ich...:q 
Für's Belly ungeeignet ......
Ansonsten...warum nicht....??
Ich gehe jedenfalls übernächste Woche die Supratex abholen :q :q :z :z :z :z


----------



## Ace (18. November 2003)

Für´s Belly will ich sie ja auch nicht...da würde ich nicht ohne Neopren draufgehen.
Viel Spass mit der Supratex:m
Geiles Teil das#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. November 2003)

> na denn mal auf die flossen.......


 ....fertig ..... los...:q :q 





> Viel Spass mit der Supratex


 ...danke Ace #h #h


----------



## dorschjoe (19. November 2003)

Ich will mir eine Wathose von Behr holen (90€) 5mm Neopren,kann man damit auch im Winter (Bellyboot) ein paar Stunden im Wasser bleiben und kann mir einer was zu der Hose sagen?Die ist mit festen Stiefeln,sind Füsslinge besser geeignet für`s Bellyboot?Kaufe mir jetzt langsam alles zusammen, will im nächsten Frühjahr startklar sein.Kann noch jemand was zum RT/V-Form sagen Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis.


----------



## Ace (19. November 2003)

Moin Dorschjoe

ich habe das RT/V ... Preis Leistung ist vollkommen ok,
ich mag das Boat auch wenn viele anderer Meinung sind.

Ich habe auch die Behr Wathose
Du solltest darauf achten das du schon die neue Version bekommst. Ich hatte die alte und da sind nach einem Jahr die Stiefel brüchig geworden. Die neue Version erkennst du an dem farbigen Emblem auf der Brusttasche(alt=nur weiss), an den weicheren und geschmeidigeren Stiefeln und an der mitgelieferten Tragetasche.
Ausser diesen Problemchen aufgrunddessen die Hose nach eineinhalb Jahren kostenlos erstetzt wurde(super Service des Fachhändlers für den das bestimmt nicht einfach war) bin ich damit immer sehr zufrieden gewesen.

Im günstigsten Fall ist sie so um die 70-80€ zu bekommen.


----------



## dorschjoe (19. November 2003)

Danke Ace!  Feste Stiefel also  O.K. für`s Bellyboot.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. November 2003)

> ich habe das RT/V ... Preis Leistung ist vollkommen ok,



@ ACE : Ich finde es ja auch nicht schlecht, allerdings sollte man zumindest beim alten Modell einige Modifikationen vornehmen, damit einem so etwas erspart bleibt.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. November 2003)

Sorry, C mit Kreis drumherum by P.U.C.K. - )))

Grüße Stephan


----------



## dorschjoe (19. November 2003)

Wie erkännt man denn altes und neues Modell(Was ist anders)?


----------



## Ace (19. November 2003)

@Dorschjoe

Die Naht die auf dem Bild von Stephan geplatzt ist, ist bei dem neuen Modell doppelt genäht...eigentlich solltest du aber mittlerweile nur noch das neue bekommen.

Jo Stiefel sind im Belly besser als Watschuhe da du damit(vo allem bei großen Füßen) besser in die Flossen passt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2003)

......:g ....Mensch Stephan...ich rätsel doch seit dem ABBB-Cup rum , wo Dein Siegerfisch versteckt gewesen ist....jetzt, beim nochmaligen betrachten des Bildchens kam die Erleuchtung....
zu Hause eingenäht, auf dem Wasser ausgepackt und weil die Naht nicht mehr so haltbar war - PENG !!!!!:q 
Hab ich Dich doch noch überführt :q :q


----------



## Dorschleo (21. November 2003)

Im Sommer trage ich eine atmungsaktive Wathose, wenn es kälter wird ziehe ich eine alte Neoprenhose mit abgschnittenen Stiefeln unter. Ist absolut warm.


----------



## BjoernNoel (6. Dezember 2003)

Jetzt bin ich aber verwirrt!!!!

Ihr tragt wirklich Neoprenhosen MIT Stiefeln und zieht die Flossen dann ÜBER den Stiefel???????

Da muss mir jetzt mal jemand den Sinn erklären.

Will mir nämlich jetzt auch ne BB-Ausrüstung kaufen, hatte aber nie damit gerechnet das die Flossen über den Schuh kommen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Ace (6. Dezember 2003)

@BjoernNoel

Egal ob du separate Watschuhe oder angeschweisste Gummistiefel hast, die Geräteflossen kommen immer drüber.
Musst nur auf die entsprechende Größe achten(unbedingt Wathose bzw. Watschuhe mitnehmen und anprobieren.


----------



## BjoernNoel (6. Dezember 2003)

Ich hatte eigentlich weder vor Schuhe noch Stiefel zu tragen.
Ich dachte ich ziehe die Flossen direkt über den Neopren-Fussteil der atmungsaktiven Wathose?

So wie das jeder Hobbytaucher auch machen würde.

Oder ist der Hintergrund der, dass sich die Schuhe so schlecht im BB verstauen lassen und man ja irgendwie zum Wasser kommen muss.


Gruß
Björn


----------



## Ace (6. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab bisher noch niemanden gesehen der ohne Schuhe im BB sitzt...nicht nur das man nicht laufen kann, man hat auch wesentlich weniger Kraft im Fußgelenk...da ein Schuh oder Stiefel ja auch stbilisierend wirken.
so welche Flossen z.B. und dann mit den Schuhen direkt rein da


----------



## Hamsterson (7. Dezember 2003)

@Ace
Du hast doch einen gesehen. Mich.:q Ich bellyboate ohne Schuhe. Das hat allerdings auch seine Nachteile.


----------



## gofishing (7. Dezember 2003)

@ BjoernNoel

Ich habe noch 2 Paar Geräteflossen.

Einmal welche die mir mit Neoprenfüsslingen Gr. 45 paßten.3 Wochen alt (liegen seit 3 Jahren im Keller). 
Die Flossen kann man jeweils mit 3 Plastikschienen dem persönlichen Härtegrad anpassen.

1 Paar Aqualung Blades2 ( 9 mal für Bellyboatfischen getragen).
Für Watschuhgr.13

Da ACE jetzt in "meinem" Bellyboat sitzt will ich auch den Rest noch veräußern. Wenn die Gr. Dir passen , PN an mich


----------

